# Anyone want a Gmail account?



## eris404 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have 10 invitations now and everyone I know either has a Gmail account or doesn't need another email address. If you want one, post an email address here or for faster service, email me at eris404 at gmail dot com.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 21, 2004)

I've got 3 accounts and tons of invites, maybe everyone finally has one.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 21, 2004)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I've got 3 accounts and tons of invites, maybe everyone finally has one.




Shows what you know... I don't have a Gmail account.  

Sure, I'll bite... blackrosesoth at yahoo dot com


----------



## Ferret (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd like one, please!

com dot hotmail at pureferret

Reversed, ya know.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 22, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Shows what you know... I don't have a Gmail account.




So ya missed the boat, welcome aboard.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 22, 2004)

I have none either, current mail is dragonfire0129 at yahoo.com.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 22, 2004)

If there are any left, I could use one. ari AT mouseferatu DOT com.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 22, 2004)

If anyone wants one, I have probably a half dozen to a dozen.  Email me at napamathguy at yahoo dot com if you want one.


----------



## Travellin_Jack (Dec 22, 2004)

If you have a Gmail invite, why not donate it to gmail4troops.com and help a soldier feel a little bit closer to home?


----------



## reanjr (Dec 22, 2004)

reanjr AT wwnet DOT net


----------



## reanjr (Dec 22, 2004)

ACH!! double post


----------



## rigur (Dec 22, 2004)

rigur at yahoo dot com


Thanks!


----------



## Vorith (Dec 22, 2004)

i have 6 invites left if anybody still needs one


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 22, 2004)

got mine--thanks eris404!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 22, 2004)

Travellin_Jack said:
			
		

> If you have a Gmail invite, why not donate it to gmail4troops.com and help a soldier feel a little bit closer to home?



Nice idea, but they've closed down the donations page (too many invites received, compared to the number of requests).

Still, your heart's in the right place.  (Darn well better be, or you have some physiological problems!  )


----------



## smetzger (Dec 22, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> If anyone wants one, I have probably a half dozen to a dozen.  Email me at napamathguy at yahoo dot com if you want one.




If you have any left I would like one...
YoYoDyne at webweaver dot zzn dot com

Thanks,
*:> Scott


----------



## eris404 (Dec 22, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> got mine--thanks eris404!




You're welcome! 

Besides the people who emailed me directly, I sent invitations to:

LeifVignirsson
Ferret
Andrew D. Gable
Mouseferatu
reanjr

The form made me supply a first and last name, so if the email looks a little weird, that's why.    At this point it looks like I'm tapped out, but I'm sure other people have invitations left. And if not, Google will probably give me more invites anyway.

Travellin Jack, I was going to do as you suggested until I saw they weren't taking donations anymore. It was a good idea, though.


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 22, 2004)

I also have 10 invites, email me at agrajag42 @ gmail.com if you want one.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks eris404, got mine up and running.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 23, 2004)

I've still got 4 invites on one email address, and I've got 6 on the other email address I have.  So if anyone wants one, feel free to contact me.  (I've sent out two invites in the last 24-ish hours.)


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 12, 2005)

raises dormant thread. 

I've got spare invites - anyone want one?


----------



## devilish (Jan 12, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> raises dormant thread.
> 
> I've got spare invites - anyone want one?




me please !      devilishd-----at......Yahoo,,,,,,dot====com

Thanks,
-D


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 12, 2005)

my gmail account just stopped working a few weeks ago.. go figure

anyone had issues like that?


----------



## Greylock (Jan 12, 2005)

I've had my gmail account go buggy a time or three, but it usually recovers within minutes. You do have to use it regularly. Did you neglect it for any length if time? I've mentioned this to just about everyone I know IRL and on the web, but honestly Gmail rocks. I don't know how I would adapt if it were yanked away from me. I use my MSN and Hotmail accounts for bills and forms only now. All personal correspondence and  newsgroups go to my Gmail now.

Been using it for monthes now, thanks to Guedo, and have become quite addicted to it. I hope you iron out your probs. If you need a new invite, drop me a note at greylock at g mail dot com.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 12, 2005)

Got sent on det for a month without access for a good chunk of it


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 6 invites if someone needs one.

email me at freexenon at gmail.com


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 12, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> me please !      devilishd-----at......Yahoo,,,,,,dot====com
> 
> Thanks,
> -D




now done.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2005)

I managed to give away one gmail account.  No one else seems to want one.  Even when I find a stray person that does, someone else has already given them one.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I managed to give away one gmail account. No one else seems to want one. Even when I find a stray person that does, someone else has already given them one.




Well it looks like mine was deactivated.

<myhandle>@aol.com


----------



## Greylock (Jan 13, 2005)

Invite sent... 

Greylock sends...


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 13, 2005)

What's gmail?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

Whts gmail?! I hope you are kidding.

If not, it is an email service.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 14, 2005)

a bit more info on gmail:
1gb of storage for free
good userinterface
google type searches within your mail - not surprising as this is google's mail product

look at www.gmail.com for more info.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 14, 2005)

Besides the above features, what I really love about Gmail is the message threading. quite a boon when you are in an active Yahoo group or such. As long as folks hold to the initial thread title, it tidies things up nicely. Make's your inbox look like a message forum. Handy.

Don't sweat the focused advertising. Half the time Gmail can't suss the meaning of gaming related posts, and makes for good laughs.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 14, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Don't sweat the focused advertising. Half the time Gmail can't suss the meaning of gaming related posts, and makes for good laughs.




I find that I only get ads on 1 out of every 7 or 8 emails, and since they are way over on the right side of the page away from the message body, it's really easy to ignore them. For al the other functionality of Gmail, it's worth it.


----------



## The Padre (Jan 16, 2005)

I wouldn't mind one,

dave29au   at   yahoo   dot   com

thanks

Dave


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I find that I only get ads on 1 out of every 7 or 8 emails, and since they are way over on the right side of the page away from the message body, it's really easy to ignore them. For al the other functionality of Gmail, it's worth it.




You can avoid ads altogeher if you POP the mail onto your computer. The nice thing about that is that even though you are still using Outlook or Outlook express, you can set Gmail to not delete that mail from the server. That way, if you ever have a hard drive crash, you can recover your lost email.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 16, 2005)

The Padre said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind one,
> 
> dave29au   at   yahoo   dot   com
> 
> ...




Invite sent your way. Enjoy.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 25, 2005)

as I still have spares bump this back up


----------



## gamecat (Jan 26, 2005)

kindly hook it up - gamekat48 at hotmail dot com


----------



## micromaximum (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd like an invite ianstr at hotmail dot com.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 26, 2005)

Invite sent to micromaximum


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 26, 2005)

gamecat,

Invite now sent.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 26, 2005)

anyone have an account left?  if so, if you would be so kind, please send and invite to eric (at) neurozombie dot com

thankx!


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 26, 2005)

Just sent an gmail invitation to Neurozombie. I still have nine invites left. If anyone wants one email  denis dot m dot richard at gmail dot com.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 26, 2005)

I have 5 invites as well.

magic dot slim at gmail dot com

AR


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 26, 2005)

I wonder when Google is going to get over this whole 'Beta' thing and just open Gmail up to the public. Not like a person couldn't get an invite if they wanted one.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 26, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I wonder when Google is going to get over this whole 'Beta' thing and just open Gmail up to the public. Not like a person couldn't get an invite if they wanted one.




Its an excellent real-world test of applied viral marketing.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 26, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I wonder when Google is going to get over this whole 'Beta' thing and just open Gmail up to the public. Not like a person couldn't get an invite if they wanted one.



 They just want to control the number of users for the moment, that's all. If it's not hard, for now, to get an account, it's probably because Google has decided it could handle the load if every invite was sent out, accepted and used...


AR


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you Dennis!  Thanks for the account!


----------



## dalfen (Jan 27, 2005)

anyone have an account left? if so, if you would be so kind, please send and invite to joublack046 (at) yahoo dot es


----------



## DragonSword (Jan 27, 2005)

Just did, dalfen. I have 4 more invites for good, caring homes!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

When I got on to my gmail account this morning, I practically started weeping.    I have managed to get rid of exactly *2* of my invites.  And this morning, all of a sudden, I have FIFTY invites.  ~weeps bitterly~

I couldn't give away the five I had!  What am I supposed to do with ten times as many?  Sell 'em to spammers?  What?


----------



## Dimwhit (Feb 4, 2005)

CZ, I just noticed that I, too, have 50 invites. I guess they're getting ready to come out of beta.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess.  I wonder if attachments work yet?  I haven't even bothered to try after the first three or four failures.


----------



## deranged DM (Feb 4, 2005)

I have sent and received attachments up to 9 Mb or so without any problems.


----------



## Starman (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't had any problems sending or receiving attachments.

Starman


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

Huh.  I've received attachments, but the sending has never worked.  Could be something other than gmail, though...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 5, 2005)

If anyone needs a gmail address, I think we can give away 50 now, so no need to save them anymore 

AR


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Whoa!  I've the 50 listed as well. And to think I've been saving these...

Guess I'll be getting the whole store involved now.

Never a problem with attachments, either. Just sent one off.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Feb 5, 2005)

*Me Too*

I keep hearing about this Gmail thing. Can I get one? AriesOmega at cox dot net is my current email.

Aries


----------



## Aries_Omega (Feb 5, 2005)

*Me Too*

I keep hearing about this gmail thing. Can I get a hook up at AriesOmega at cox dot net?

Aries


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Done,  Aries.


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Feb 5, 2005)

Time to ditch old stupid Hotmail.

Please Greylock, if you can, email me to yamirpr@hotmail.com.  Be sure not to include the words FWD or FW in the subject as I have a filter against waste-of-time jokes and email chains.


And at last!  After almost 3 years of pure shameless lurking, I reach my 100th post.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations, Y.O., on  your 100th.

Invite sent.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 5, 2005)

Like Greylock I now have heaps of invites too.


----------



## Mixmaster (Feb 5, 2005)

Please sir? :groveling: 

May I get one also?? If you can, a shoutout to mixmaster15 AT yahoo


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Invite sent.

Enjoy .


----------



## coffeeswiller (Feb 5, 2005)

*Even more invites*

I have invites, too. Email me at rnewnham at gmail dot com.


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Greylock.  One GB is more than what I ever wanted. Thanks!


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

You're welcome. 

And believe me, now that you've got the storage space, you'll figure out a way to use it up.  I sure have.  :\


----------



## Ferret (Feb 5, 2005)

I got invites a plenty! Send to pureferret at gmail dot com


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 14, 2005)

pimps gmail invitations [/pimp]


----------



## Mercule (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got 50 invites, too.  Just email me at gmail.com -- same handle.


----------



## Dimwhit (Feb 14, 2005)

I really wish gmail handled multiple identities, or at least had a better way of dealing with multiple accounts. I have a couple other accounts I'd like to forward to my gmail account. Oh well.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

bumps thread in vain attempt to get rid of gmail invites


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 27, 2005)

*resurrects thread*

Gmail's still in beta and I could use an address.  Anyone wants to invite me I'm maxgerry AT sbcglobal DOT net.  Thanks bunches!


----------



## coffeeswiller (Mar 27, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler,

It's been sent. Enjoy!

Randy


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks coffeeswiller.


----------



## HULK (Mar 28, 2005)

Someone invite HULK?

incredible.hulk AT verizon.net


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd like to give it a try if anyone's got an invite for me.  


Mucho gracious!


----------



## ssampier (Mar 28, 2005)

*signed up directly w/o invite*

I received mine by going to Google and clicking on Gmail. :\ 

It looks a lot like Yahoo or Hotmail, but no spam so far (haven't given my address out yet, though).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 28, 2005)

HULK said:
			
		

> Someone invite HULK?
> 
> incredible.hulk AT verizon.net




Librarian send invite to Hulk. Hope Hulk no smash puny librarian.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 28, 2005)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'd like to give it a try if anyone's got an invite for me.
> 
> 
> Mucho gracious!




Get me your email address, and I'll send an invite.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got plenty of spare invites if anyone wants one.


----------



## HULK (Mar 29, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Librarian send invite to Hulk. Hope Hulk no smash puny librarian.



HULK not smash Librarian...

Librarian help HULK.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 29, 2005)

I have around 50 invites if anyone is interested


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

... How do you get so many invites?


----------



## punkorange (Mar 29, 2005)

no clue


----------



## Greylock (Mar 29, 2005)

Everyone has fifty invites now, and it resets every day.

HTH


----------



## punkorange (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah, and the people who have sent the most invites at the end of the beta period will get to beta test google's new Gbrowser too.



Well, not really, but who knows.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Everyone has fifty invites now, and it resets every day.
> 
> HTH



Wow, that's really cool.  Didn't notice that before.

Invites all around!


----------



## Greylock (Mar 29, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> yeah, and the people who have sent the most invites at the end of the beta period will get to beta test google's new Gbrowser too.




Heh . I wonder if they tracked that at all? The way some folks were going (myself included   ) it did seem like a contest for a while. I know I invited somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 or 40 people. Couldn't bring myself to say no to anyone. Well, 'cept for this one jack*** at work. It really bugged him. Nyah, nyah, nyah...


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 30, 2005)

I finally got my invites, and as was done unto me so shall I do unto y'all.  Anyone want?


----------



## Greylock (Apr 1, 2005)

*Gmail oddity*

When I checked my Gmail around noon, my capacity was up from 1000 MB to around 1400. Then around 2pm is was up to 1500 MB. Now it's over 1600 MB. WTF! Makes me wonder why I ever deleted ANYTHING from it.

And outside a spasm two monthes ago, never a spam to be seen.

Gawd, I luv my Gmail.


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 2, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> When I checked my Gmail around noon, my capacity was up from 1000 MB to around 1400. Then around 2pm is was up to 1500 MB. Now it's over 1600 MB. WTF! Makes me wonder why I ever deleted ANYTHING from it.
> 
> And outside a spasm two monthes ago, never a spam to be seen.
> 
> Gawd, I luv my Gmail.



 Yep, they've upped the storage to 2GB, and they're going to keep increasing from there. Very nice.


----------

